# I just bought a 2012 eos executive



## Rjkramer (Dec 15, 2017)

I just bought a 2012 eos executive With 11,000 miles. Truly like new.
Anything I should know or things to look for?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

OP;

Did your car come with the 2.0T or the 3.2 VR6 ?
Good score on getting a low mileage one too.

Chuck


----------



## Rjkramer (Dec 15, 2017)

*Hey Chuck*

2.0 is what it has
Bob


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

OP;

Not much to do on your car with 11K.
But I would check the air filter seeing how it is 5 years old.
If you replace it I would run an aftermarket drop in filter: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-afe-par...tm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=chuck_12_25_2017

Change the oil and filter and this kit comes with a magnetic oil drain plug: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-assembl...tm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=chuck_12_25_2017

Buy a pack of oil change reminder stickers: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...tm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=chuck_12_25_2017

Biggest thing to remember is that with a low mileage vehicle you replace stuff by TIME as well. So your car is a guess 60 months old.

You could look at the spark plugs, belts & hoses for cracks, change the fluid in the trans, coolant brake fluid too.

This way you start fresh from ground zero.

Either way enjoy the EOS

Chuck


----------



## Rjkramer (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks went your website but those part #s seem wrong . I have the the 2.0 l engine


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

OP;

Sorry, my fault I was in the CC Section instead of the EOS.
Let me try that once more.

If your 2.0 in the EOS is a FSI then use this Air Filter; K&N Performance Air Filter: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-k-and-n...tm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=chuck_12_29_2017

If your 2.0 motor is a TSI then you would use this air filter: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-k-and-n...tm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=chuck_12_29_2017

Here is a premium oil kit for your EOS if it has the FSI Motor: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-assembl...tm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=chuck_12_29_2017

If the motor is a TSI 2.0 then the oil kit would be this: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-assembl...tm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=chuck_12_29_2017

Here are the oil reminder stickers (pack of 10): https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...tm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=chuck_12_29_2017

Chuck


----------



## Rjkramer (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks I ordered the oil change kit


----------



## pstagaman (Aug 26, 2017)

I would suggest having someone check the timing chain tensioner to see if it is the upgraded version. (Easy to check.)
When I got my 2010 I switched the original tensioner out.


----------



## Steve0 (Jan 10, 2007)

This. BIG TIME! I had a 2012 VW Eos Executive and it died a horrible death when the timing chain tensioner gave, and the timing chain destroyed the engine. I considered myself lucky to trade in the car for $3,000 instead of junking it for $100. Do look into this.


----------



## Qmulus (Sep 5, 2015)

I will also recommend making sure that you have the updated tensioner in your engine. I just bought and repaired an Eos from a neighbor who had the tensioner fail at 76k. They took it to a local VW dealer who quoted $5200-$9500 to repair it (low if it was just the head, high if it needed a whole engine). They ended up buying a new Tiguan, and the dealer didn't even want the Eos. The previous owners had taken great care of the car, and it was in great shape, so I ended up buying it from them. Now that I have it repaired, it will be a commuter car for my wife. I now have gotten three VW's with failed CCTA engines (two Tiguans, and this Eos). 

PLEASE check that the tensioner is updated. While it may cost a bit to get to have it changed, it is much less than the cost of the repair if it fails. If the tensioner fails while the engine is running, it can take out the whole engine. Normally they will just make a funny rattling noise when cranking (the sound is pistons hitting valves...) and not start. The Eos just didn't restart after stopping at a gas station. That was it... 

Also, I would highly recommend using only factory oil filters and good quality synthetic oil. All three of my VWs with failed CCTA engines had aftermarket oil filters (the Tiguans both had them from Grease Monkey...). While it may be a coincidence, in talking to VW technician friends, almost all of the cars they see with jumped chains have aftermarket oil filters. I only use Mobil 1 oil and factory oil filters with change oil every 5k miles. Also note that there is rarely any indication that the tensioner is failing or has failed. Both engines with failed tensioners also had damaged cam bridge screens (the screens end up in the vacuum pump oil screen).


----------



## cobra77351 (Dec 20, 2017)

*windscreen*

I have a windscreen w/storage bag its in excellent condition , if your interested $250 and I will ship it for free
you can contact me at [email protected]aol.com or 215-962-9880


----------



## corum999 (Apr 2, 2010)

*roof seals and Krytox*

A belated congrats on your new Eos!

The cool roof on the Eos has a lot of gaskets that keep the water out and you will want to keep them clean and pliable to stop leaks. VW sells a small bottle of Krytox that works great.

This is where I got mine:
https://www.amazon.com/AUDI-EOS-CONVERTIBLE-SEAL-LUBRICANT/dp/B0068NDBUE


----------

